# Is it possible for porn to enhance a marriage?



## ComplicatedIntanglements (Nov 2, 2012)

My wife and I joined here together to try and figure out if we could enhance a strained sexual relationship. 

We are seemingly compatible in the emotional arena but I am having trouble in the bedroom. I think looking at porn could help. 

My fear is jealousy and on both sides of the isle. We have done it but it's so far been about what I want as opposed to what SHE wants. She doesn't like to masturbate whereas I love to, and she prefers traditional sex only. 

We have recently taken sex quiz together Interactive Sex Questionnaire for Couples | Mojo Upgrade which has helped ALOT and have purchased a glass dildo to try while we do it together.

With all of this has come some improvement in the bedroom.

Thanks for any continued advice you can give in any direction.

-looking for answers


----------



## timeforchange (Nov 4, 2012)

How do you think looking at porn help? Are you wanting more variety than what you're experiencing? 

Correct me if I'm wrong but it sounds like you are already watching the porn and it's helping YOU at the moment. That might be what's making it not work for her. Could even be making her go further into her shell.

If you feel the emotional connection, there must be a missing link somewhere. What does she say she wants?


----------



## Spiderman (Oct 29, 2012)

ComplicatedIntanglements said:


> My fear is jealousy and on both sides of the isle. We have done it but it's so far been about what I want as opposed to what SHE wants. She doesn't like to masturbate whereas I love to, and she prefers traditional sex only.


I understand from your post that you've already tried watching porn together, probably you should sit together and talk openly if the jealousy is starting to bother one of you. Doesn't she like to masturbate herself? Or only when you're together and you're watching? Doesn't like to watch you masturbating? One option is to masturbate each other. If she doesn't like any of it then fair enough, there are so many ways to do it "traditional way" by alternating positions etc.

My experience of watching porn together is from the time when I was in a relationship with no sex problems other than keeping it spicy over the years. I always felt wanted and sexy in my husband's eyes. We probably watched the first 5 minutes of porn, after that things got hot.

If my husband would have done it alone, trying to hide it or something in these lines, then I probably would have felt jealous.

In my current marriage, my husband has issues in bedroom which can be due to porn addiction. I will NEVER even consider watching porn with him together, he has made me feel so unwanted and embarrassed of my body and sexuality, it would make it even worse.

I think you need to talk honestly with each other.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

Is this an ED type problem you are having?


----------



## timeforchange (Nov 4, 2012)

east2west said:


> Is this an ED type problem you are having?


What's ED?


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

timeforchange said:


> What's ED?


Erectile Dysfunction. Like can't get the d!ck hard.


----------



## timeforchange (Nov 4, 2012)

east2west said:


> Erectile Dysfunction. Like can't get the d!ck hard.


Ok yeah I get it.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

east2west said:


> Is this an ED type problem you are having?


Wondering that also....








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife and I watched porn together recently and it did more for me than her, which I kind of figured. I picked up some soft soft and not what I would watch online but some people just don't enjoy it. It can't hurt to look at it together and may be a turn on.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Back in the early 1980's the wife and I would occasionally rent a porn movie (VHS)...

It was a big deal, She would put the satan sheets on the bed, I would get a tray of tropical melons, pineapple, mangos, grapes, etc, and a bottle of champagne. 

We would lock the bedroom door and pile up in the sack for a whole evening....I really looked foreward to our little parties..

Then the Arkansas att. general decided adults in arkansas shouldn't be able to do such things, and they were outlawed...

Since erotica has been available on line we havn't tried it, but am thinking about hooking the laptop up to the bedroom TV in the near future.....:smthumbup:


----------

